# Billfishing season in Honduras???



## DockSlayer (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm going to Roatan, Honduras for a wedding over labor day weekend (9/5-9/8) and I have the option to go billfishing or flats fishing (probably bonefish). Do any of you guys know if it is a good time of year for billfishing in that area? I would prefer to go that route unless the season is poor. Any advice would be much appreciated. Thanks


----------

